
A "Catastrophic Surge" in Mortgage Rates - ytNumbers
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2013/07/06/fridays-catastrophic-surge-in-mortgage-rates.aspx
======
MaysonL
Yeah, totally catastrophic. _NOT._ Get some historical perspective, Fool.

[http://mortgage-x.com/general/historical_rates.asp](http://mortgage-x.com/general/historical_rates.asp)

